# How best to clean up a remote sit



## sam34 (9 mo ago)

I took a quick look via search but didn't find what I was looking for so thought I'd ask for a little feedback.

Dog is 9 mos old. She's got a great recall, is e-collar conditioned, sits remotely to whistle, and is doing great with some casting drills and hold conditioning. The only issue I'm struggling with a bit is getting her to face me and look at me consistently on a remote sit. To work on it, I've gone back to a long line so I can physically position her. I also am starting the training session with some heel work on a lead with lots of direction changes to get her to pay more attention to what I'm doing (making it fun), then follow up with some remote sit commands using the long line. Seems to be helping, but I'm open to any other ideas to try. Suggestions?


----------



## SRW (Dec 21, 2018)

Sounds like you are doing things most trainers do. 
Most handlers have some sort of signal to "square up" a dogs sit. I hold my hands at my sides, palms forward and wiggle my fingers. I have seen others crouch and lower their shoulders. Teach this in the yard or even in the living room. It will take some repetition. Make the dog sit when not too far away. If not square and proper call him in and then imediatly stop him when square, use the hand or body signal of your choice each time. 

For quicker response to the sit whistle and correcting "loopy sits" I like to isolate the command from everything else. Just take your dog or dogs for a walk, let them run and explore. When they are preoccupied, surprise them with a sit whistle followed by a low collar nick. If the sit slowly follow up with another command and a slightly higher nick. When the dog responds quickly say good and no collar nick. By sitting quick they escape the nick and hear about how awesome they are.

Another simple and very effective drill is sit commands while walking at heel. Command sit with a soft voice or whistle without stopping. The dog needs to sit instantly and watch you continue to walk. Reinforce with a collar nick or heeling stick. Always teach and re-teach first, don't overdo it with pressure and do short lessons a couple times a day followed by some fun but disciplined retrieves. 
With all training, the path to success has to be very clear to the pup.


----------



## Leslie B (Mar 17, 2011)

This is a very common issue. First think like the dog. She knows she is still going to go out to the bumper or the bird so she is cutting the corner to save some steps. She is not disobeying in her mind at all so be careful not to project your disapproval or frustration at the sideways sit.

I do a soft Come In whistle and once the dog has turned and taken a step or two toward me I give the sit whistle. The dog is automatically squared up with me and ready to be cast. I usually get a slow return at that Come In whistle and will sometimes get a dog that will lay down once I give the new sit whistle. This is confusion as she was sitting when I called her in only to sit her 4 feet later. Be happy and give a verbal Good! at the new sit. I ignore the lay down and as that will go away once she figures out to position herself correctly with the first Sit whistle.


----------



## SRW (Dec 21, 2018)

Leslie B said:


> This is a very common issue. First think like the dog. She knows she is still going to go out to the bumper or the bird so she is cutting the corner to save some steps. She is not disobeying in her mind at all so be careful not to project your disapproval or frustration at the sideways sit.


Anticipating, retrievers are always doing it.


----------



## DblTrblGolden2 (Aug 22, 2018)

This is not part of my hunt/field training, but it has worked for me. I teach a front. Basically as a puppy I use a place board and then call them to sit directly in front of me "front", give them a treat. I use the hand motion of palms out at my sides, like the come in whistle motion, but no toot toot toot. (this is not correct in obedience) When I sit my dogs in the field if they don't square up I do the hand motion and they know immediately that it's a "front". I've found with Cruz in particular it's helpful because he thinks he's done something wrong when he gets a come in whistle. If I can just toot once and use the hand motion he knows what I want and doesn't view it as any form of correction. If I call him in it's the same thing, but with a toot, toot, toot. The only time Cruz sits sideways is when he thinks he knows where he's going, which is when I really need him to listen to ME. (my constant struggle) I've found that in that moment getting him to square up, and taking an extra bit of time, makes him really pay attention to my cast. Teaching a front is also helpful when they forget to plant your blind and the judge looks at you and says "can you get your dog to look away" and the holding blind already has the next running dog in it 

There are lots of obedience videos on how to teach a front. This is not how my husband squares a dog up in the field, but it's worked for me, and every dog is different. I've found that I have to train Cruz my way since I'm the one running him. (much to my husbands dismay lol)


----------



## sam34 (9 mo ago)

Thanks for the replies. I had some real improvements this morning. The palms and moving fingers, as well as me being more diligent about calling her in a little further to get a good sit helped. She seemed to be getting the idea of what I wanted. I'm always amazed at the simple little visual nuances that either work and make things easier, or work against you and make things harder. We're working all this close in for now til we get it right.

Here's the little sitter. Gotta love fall (though the deer ticks have been horrendous up here).


----------



## SRW (Dec 21, 2018)

sam34 said:


> I'm always amazed at the simple little visual nuances that either work and make things easier, or work against you and make things harder.


So am I. When you are handling, every move you make sends a signal to your dog.


----------



## michaeldwilson (Aug 14, 2012)

sam34 said:


> Thanks for the replies. I had some real improvements this morning. The palms and moving fingers, as well as me being more diligent about calling her in a little further to get a good sit helped. She seemed to be getting the idea of what I wanted. I'm always amazed at the simple little visual nuances that either work and make things easier, or work against you and make things harder. We're working all this close in for now til we get it right.
> 
> Here's the little sitter. Gotta love fall (though the deer ticks have been horrendous up here).


Beauty!


----------



## sam34 (9 mo ago)

Making some real progress on our daily walks. Thanks again for the tips.


----------

